# Caballero Nib Questions?



## The Falcons Quill (Jan 11, 2017)

I guess I previously posted this in the wrong heading.

I had just purchased a bunch of Caballeros from Exotic blanks since they are on sale from the newly purchased Smitty's Pen Works.

The fountain pen conversion kit indicates that the nib is not a full #6 nib but is wider than standard. Does anyone have experience in replacing the nib with higher quality nib on these and if a standard 6mm Nib would work? 

If they are replaceable, do they slide out easy? I know some of the PSI cheaper fountain pens are not really replaceable.

Thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 11, 2017)

Is it perhaps a #5.5 that could be found on fountainpenrevolution.com ?

This would likely be a question where Leroy would be of the most help. Have you tried sending him a PM?


----------



## The Falcons Quill (Jan 11, 2017)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Is it perhaps a #5.5 that could be found on fountainpenrevolution.com ?
> 
> This would likely be a question where Leroy would be of the most help. Have you tried sending him a PM?



No but that is an idea, thanks


----------



## edstreet (Jan 11, 2017)

What every one calls a #5 nib is really a 5.5.  That and #6 (that to is not a true #6) is what you get.


----------

